# MTB Scrubbing Grid



## PJG1412

On a recent visit to Dartmouth S.Devon we went up the river Dart and it was pointed out where the remains of the WWII scrubbing grids were. These were used during the war to clean the hulls of Motor Torpedo Boats of weed etc. This of course was essential for the fast trips across to the coast of France at night. I was only able to get a photo during high water, low water would have been better of course, but it may be of interest to some of you !! I certainly didn't know of it.
(?HUH)


----------

